# News Von Mir Auf Die Homepage? Bitte Helft Mir!



## Kulli (3. März 2004)

Hallo @ all!

Also ich hab da ein Problem:
Ich besitze Dreamweaver MX und möchte für die HP News machen.
Ich möchte wenn z.B. neue Bilder auf der HP sind auf der Titelseite schreiben: Neue Fotos und.................
Oder wenn sich irgendwas verändert auf der HP will ich es auf die Titelseite schreiben!
Könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Gibts dafür Vorlagen oder Layouts? Oder was gibts dafür?
Bitte helft mir schnell weil ich meine neue HP am WE veröffentlichen will!
DANKE!

MFG

Chris


----------



## gothic ghost (3. März 2004)

*news*

hi,
es gibt jede Menge Javascripts im Netz, sogenannte " Newsticker "  
und fast alle sind frei verfügbar.
Google findet alles. 
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. März 2004)

Wozu in die Ferne schweifen...Klick


----------



## Nowic (3. März 2004)

Du kannst natürlich auch mein php news script einbauen (oder ein anderes). 
Link 
falls dein webspace php unterstützt. Da kannst du dich einloggen und news posten... ohne einen editor starten zu müssen.
andere php news scripts: hotscripts


----------



## gothic ghost (3. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fatalus _
> *Wozu in die Ferne schweifen...Klick *



tja, 
bin noch nicht lange hier auf dieser Seite und daher kenne ich die Gruften
noch nicht  
Selbst in meiner Gruft finde ich nicht alles auf anhieb  
You got me ?
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Never give up
Alles wird gut ;-)


----------



## dicki (3. März 2004)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, will er keinen Newsticker sondern sowas, das man sieht, was er verändert hat auf seiner HP

Wenn du eine Datenbank hättest, wo du immer was veränderst/neues dazu kommt, würde ich wissen, wie man das machen könnte

Aber anzeigen, was neu ist, bei html, geht nicht! Also musst du alles selber reinschreiben, was du gemacht hast!
Mach das doch so:
Immer wenn du was veränderst, schreibst du das gleich darein! (so hab ich das mal bei meiner ersten HP gemacht  )


----------



## Kulli (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dicki _
> *Soweit ich das verstanden habe, will er keinen Newsticker sondern sowas, das man sieht, was er verändert hat auf seiner HP
> 
> Wenn du eine Datenbank hättest, wo du immer was veränderst/neues dazu kommt, würde ich wissen, wie man das machen könnte
> ...



Ja genau du sagst es! Genau das will ich! Ich meine ob es dafürf Vorlagen oder so gibt! Wer echt cool wenn es welche geben tät und ich die nicht selber erstellen muss! Hoffe auf Antworten! 
DANKE AN ALLE ANDEREN! IHR SEID DIE BESTEN

mfg

Kulli


----------



## dicki (4. März 2004)

Ich wüsste dazu keine Vorlage für HTML Es wäre auch auch net möglich, wie soll HTML wissen, was du verändert hast 

Am besten immer wenn du was veränderst schreibst du das gleich da rein! Ist ja höchstens eine Minute immer!

*04.03.2004*
2 Bilder hochgeladen!

*03.03.2004*
10 Texte geschrieben!
Gästebuch eingefügt!

was weiß ich, was man da alles schreiben könnte


----------



## world-village-hro (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich denke auch, daß das bei HTML nicht anders läuft. Meine Methode ist dementsprechend auch die des maximalen Aufwandes:
So, wie sie im Netz steht, hab ich meine hp auch auf dem Rechner. Wenn ich was dranne ändern will, öffne ich sie mittels phase-5-editor (kann ich echt empfehlen), und dann wird halt einfach geändert. Danach das ganze per WISE-FTP in den webspace und gut ist. Das kann man drei mal am Tag und öfter machen, wenn man so viele Neuigkeiten bzw. die dazu nötige Muße hat.
Aber vorgefertigte Bauteile für eine HTML-hp? Nicht, daß ich wüßte.
Viel Spaß beim basteln,
Jan.


----------



## DJauie (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Man sieht das doch voll oft, dass Leute auf ihrer HP einfach News einfügen. Also die HTML-Datei dahingehend ändern. Geht ja ratz-fatz. Umständlich finde ich persönlich halt das hochladen wieder...obwohl das auch schnell geht...und mit Build-In-Clients wie z.B. im Dreamweaver auch kein Ding.

Am praktischsten ist halt ein PHP-Script...


----------



## Inspector (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

hmmm, wenn ich "News" lese, fällt mir als Erstes rss ein. Da gibt's doch heutzutage auch schon brauchbare Tools, glaube ich jedenfalls. Bei den Tools kann ich allerdings nicht tmitreden, da ich auf meiner HP die rss News (zumindest den eigentlichen Feed) per Hand erstelle, und dann per selbstgeschriebenem xsl Stylesheet nahc html konvertiere. Das dürfte allerdings wohl nur für die Wenigsten ein gangbarer Weg sein. Aber zumindest prinzipiell wäre rss als News-Plattform denkbar.


----------



## Lucretia (18. Oktober 2005)

dicki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du eine Datenbank hättest, wo du immer was veränderst/neues dazu kommt, würde ich wissen, wie man das machen könnte




magst du mir mal erklären, wie das geht?
Es ginge mir nur darum, dass bei einer Änderung in der DB das Datum "letztes Update am XXXX" (steht auf einer bisher statischen Unterseite) aktualisiert wird. 
Kann doch so wild nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Inspector (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

wenn es nur das ist, das geht am einfachsten per SSI. Mal in der Apache-Doku schauen


----------



## Lucretia (22. Oktober 2005)

Inspector hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wenn es nur das ist, das geht am einfachsten per SSI. Mal in der Apache-Doku schauen



ähm, wo find ich denn diese Apache-Doku?
Bzw., ne kurze Anleitung wär super - danke!


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2005)

Lucretia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ähm, wo find ich denn diese Apache-Doku?
> Bzw., ne kurze Anleitung wär super - danke!


  Apache Dokumentation

>>> Dokumentation zum Apache HTTP Server Version 2.0


----------



## Inspector (22. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

oops, da war Jemand schneller 

SSI = Server Side Includes. Eine Möglichkeit, bereits vom Server bestimmte Teile der Webseite durch mehr oder weniger vorgefertigte Teile und/oder Variablen zu ersetzen. Eine der Variablen hat was mit der letzten Änderung der Seite zu tun.

Ganz andere Möglichkeit: Falls Du irgendein Tool verwendest, um Deine html-Seiten zu erstellen, lass Dir doch das von dem Tool ausfüllen. Oder notfalls nimm sed 

Du könntest in die html-Seite an der entsprechenden Stelle z.B. reinschreiben

__LAST_MODIFIED__

und dann sed arbeiten lassen:

cat blah.html | sed "s/__LAST_MODIFIED__/`date`" > blubb.html

oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Lucretia (23. Oktober 2005)

Hey, danke euch für die Infos!

Ich kapier das allerdings leider immer noch nicht so ganz. In der Apache-Doku finde ich nur ne Beschreibung, wie ich die letzte Änderung eines Dokuments ausgeben kann. Ich brauch ja aber die letzte Änderung meiner Datenbank.

Was ist sed? An Tools arbeite ich normalerweise mit GoLive und BBEdit, hilft das irgendwie?

Fragende Grüße
Luci


----------

